# The coolest Desktop pic competition!



## MyK (Apr 14, 2006)

K, so I reformatted my hard drive and deleted my old desktop pic, so I need a new one. The grassy hill and blue sky XP desktop just doesn't cut it for me!

So the competition is to see who can find the coolest pic for my desktop!  

simply find a pic and then post it in this thread! thank you and good luck!


----------



## maniclion (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Apr 14, 2006)

manic winning by a landslide!

Im not sure what to say about min0's effort!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Apr 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



um,      NO!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Apr 14, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> httpIMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> nice, but im not a fan of slayer! sorry!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> um, NO!


Really, I see nothing wrong with that one. I use it.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2006)

How about dogs? You can't go wrong with cute cuddly dogs.


----------



## Steele20 (Apr 14, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How about dogs? You can't go wrong with cute cuddly dogs.



sometimes I worry...


----------



## maniclion (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Apr 14, 2006)

wow that ones sweet! no min0, not the dog


----------



## maniclion (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## aceshigh (Apr 14, 2006)

use the one of kefe,s sister


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 14, 2006)

that dog wouldnt be mans best friend,,,,well mabye myks mwahahahaahaha


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Apr 14, 2006)

Mino, whos desktop is that?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> Mino, whos desktop is that?


 

I have no idea, I googled it.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## section8 (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## section8 (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## section8 (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## section8 (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## Little Wing (Apr 15, 2006)

one of my favorites



i made this for myself n vanity. good if you are a girl working on getting a nice bottom or a guy that appreciates one. they're easy to read your icons on too.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 15, 2006)

Niiiice.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 15, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How about dogs? You can't go wrong with cute cuddly dogs.


Say Wha?!?!?!???


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 15, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Say Wha?!?!?!???



That's the dog you're dog was out with last night...


----------



## Nick+ (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 16, 2006)

I think this is pretty cool.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Apr 16, 2006)

This is pretty cool too.


----------



## lioness (Apr 16, 2006)

View attachment 22237

How do I make this bigger?  I added it as an attachment.  It's on my laptop.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## lnvanry (Apr 16, 2006)

digital blasphemy is the best site IMO


----------



## musclepump (Apr 16, 2006)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> one of my favorites
> 
> 
> 
> i made this for myself n vanity. good if you are a girl working on getting a nice bottom or a guy that appreciates one. they're easy to read your icons on too.



Nice ass


----------



## lioness (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## lioness (Apr 16, 2006)

I found it on another site with a similar thread...


----------



## lioness (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## lioness (Apr 17, 2006)

_*The Eye of God*_


----------



## lioness (Apr 17, 2006)

_me and my little ones..._


----------



## maniclion (Apr 17, 2006)

http://fantasyartdesign.com/


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 17, 2006)

how do you make it get bigger? You stroke it until you see the changes.


----------



## Steele20 (Apr 17, 2006)

didnt work


----------



## maniclion (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## min0 lee (Apr 17, 2006)

lioness said:
			
		

> _me and my little ones..._


 
Manic never mentioned having any kids?


----------



## lioness (Apr 17, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> how do you make it get bigger? You stroke it until you see the changes.




I tried something new this time...     worked well...


----------



## lioness (Apr 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Manic never mentioned having any kids?



 





wouldn't he need to do this 1st.......





A pair of lions will spend several days mating every 20 or 30 minutes.


----------



## lioness (Apr 17, 2006)

*Maniclion*


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## maniclion (Apr 18, 2006)

If I found out I had kids that would be me.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 18, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> If I found out I had kids that would be me.


 
i thought he was covering his eyes due to the lion porn in the post above. sooo cute.


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 18, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> http://fantasyartdesign.com/


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 18, 2006)

it might have been said already
www.visualparadox.com


----------



## maniclion (Apr 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Doublebase (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## topolo (Apr 18, 2006)

Doublebase said:
			
		

>




Good post homo


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>





Get your astronomer wannabe pics outta here.  Mine are better, and I'm a better asstronomer, ask Topolo.


----------



## GFR (Apr 18, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


----------



## GFR (Apr 18, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## lioness (Apr 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>




*
Lots of great pics!!!  *


----------



## Jarhed (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## GFR (Apr 19, 2006)

Jarhed said:
			
		

>


----------



## Jarhed (Apr 19, 2006)




----------



## lioness (Apr 19, 2006)

Jarhed said:
			
		

>



 Hi Jarhed~  

I see you're in Illinois.  Are you involved with the 2/24 Reserve unit from Chicago?  One of my close friends went to Iraq with the 2/24.  He came back last year. 

~Lioness


----------



## Doublebase (May 9, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (May 9, 2006)

Jarhed said:
			
		

>






It looks like ghosts are holding rifles, and about to use them on some Marines...


----------



## Detroit_4_Life (May 9, 2006)

Lmfao @ The Kefe One


----------

